# ECU remapping



## Clffie (Jun 13, 2015)

I have a Nissan Pathfinder 2.5l turbo diesel. Thinking about changing the exhaust and undertaking ECU remapping to improve performance and fuel consumption. Can anyone advise if this is worth the outlay.


----------

